# Ick questions



## peekie13 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 45 gallon tank that has been cycled for about 6 weeks. I have in it 5 long-finned tetras and 5 red major tetras, along with 2 platys and 3 baby mollies. All of my water perimeters are in the normal range.

We just noticed that one of our fish now has ick. We put in some API Super Ick Cure and are hoping for the best.

My question is since we had to take out the filter pads since they contain the charcoal (per the directions on the Ick Cure) is my tank going to cycle again? Apparently we have to put in new filter pads in 4 days. 

I am just sick about the thought of going through the cycling all over again. Geez I hope not. I could use some advice on how to get through this ick thing with my fish alive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Raise your temp, quarantine the infected fish if you can and do several major water change


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You cannot treat ich by a single fish outside your tank. You can of course, but it is the tank that is infected and you need to treat the entire tank. I have never had any cycle issues from using ich meds, but I use Quick Cure. It is the best thing I have used over the years and works incredibly fast.

I would stop using the charcoal impregnated filters and just cut my own out of filter material. Charcoal effectiveness may last 10 days if you are lucky. I have never used the stuff myself and most long-time tank keepers don't either. Good to keep in case a use pops up but there is not a daily use for charcoal IMO.


----------

